# folder with question mark blinking



## alphamac (May 19, 2008)

i held the power button to shut off my computer because it was lagging badly. upon my start up of my computer i received a folder with a question mark in the center blinking icon (after a little delay). 


i need to get this sucker up and running. i have some imporrtant information on it.

its basically a brand new macbook 2.0ghz 2 gig rram

osx installed 10.5.1


plese help ASAP

thanks


----------



## alphamac (May 19, 2008)

I just did used the disk utility on the macos cds to verify my hdd and it came up with an error and told me a repair was required. so i selected the repair option , and later it came up with an error "underlying task failure" and then "1 HFS volume checked - 1 volume could not be repaired because of an error" "repair attempted on 1 volume - 1 volume could not be repaired"

what next? is my hdd screwed? i dont have a backup image, but i need some information off of there.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, you may be in deep trouble. Just like Windows, doing a force shutdown is a bad thing, unless the computer is completely locked up and unresponsive. If you have access to another Mac, you may be able to start the Macbook up in target disk mode, you will have to check the own's manual on this, as I'm not sure if Intel Macs support this feature like the PowerPC Macs did. Other than that, you will have to take it to an Apple repair place and see if they can get the drive to load at all.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

Intel Macs do indeed support target mode - firewire connection.

See attached


----------

